# Today's word is . . . Fluctuations



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I was at my bank today; there was a short line. There was just one lady in front of me, an Asian lady who was trying to exchange yen for dollars.

It was obvious she was a little irritated. She asked the teller, "Why it change? Yesterday, I get two huna dolla for yen. Today I only get one huna eighty dolla! Why it change?"

The teller shrugged his shoulders and said, "Fluctuations."

The Asian lady says, "Fluc you white people too!"


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------

